

[Personal bookmark] some nice WebFonts - dualogy
http://www.google.com/fonts/#ChoosePlace:select/Collection:Dosis|Patrick+Hand|Lato|PT+Sans|PT+Sans+Narrow|Ropa+Sans|Patrick+Hand+SC|Gloria+Hallelujah|Capriola|Love+Ya+Like+A+Sister|Loved+by+the+King|Maven+Pro|Oxygen|Special+Elite|Yanone+Kaffeesatz

======
jeffehobbs
Is it me or is there about 10-12 sans-serif fonts (Lato, Open Sans, Noto Sans,
Merriweather Sans, Roboto, Istok Web, Oxygen, PT Sans, Source Sans Pro, Gudea,
Varela) -- which are all lovely modern sans-serif fonts -- but are
_incredibly_ similar? Are they based on one another, or just similar in modern
sensibility?

